# My Growing MSF collection



## Miss Virtue (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm stuck at home sick, not doing much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








So I'm trying to entertain myself! Here are the MSFs that I've collected since October '08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...Not sure if this should be here or in Hauls!


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2008)

You've got a lovely collection so far! I can't wait to get my hands on a few of them!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 12, 2008)

nice


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome! I was saying in another thread how I wanted someone to post a pic like this!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome! I have 3 of the MSFs. I have So Ceylon, Gold Deposit and Petticoat.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Awesome! I have 3 of the MSFs. I have So Ceylon, Gold Deposit and Petticoat._

 
Have fun with them!


----------

